# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  Casual-mente

## pujoman

Hola a todos! Por empezar. Fui a ver al Gran Luis Pardo, digo al gran porque para mi es el mejor en magia mental sin duda. Fui con unos amigos a ver el espectaculo y...efectivamente me traje libret y boli para apuntar xD.

El sitio donde lo hacia era acojedor, no cabian mas de unas 100 personas aproxmadamente, quizas 150. era un cafe teatro muy bien ambientado.
empieza el espectaculo, sale Luis vestido de oscuroa (jajaj) explicando un poco si creemos en la casualidad. Nos hace una presentacion de que nuestra mente recibe muucha informacion pero solo cojemos la mitad y que la otra ¿se pierde? aqui empieza el show.

Para empezar hace un clasico y saca un candado con combinacion y pide a 1 espectadora que le preste el anillo..., lo pone en el candado y se lo entrega para que vaya probando..dice que al final de la actuacion le preguntara si lo ha conseguido.
A continuacion saca un espectador y le hace firmar una targetita que tiene en una cartera y le dice que es una prediccion. Dicho espectador ademas elije otro del publico...Luis le pregunta al nuevo espectador que le vaya diciendo cuanto dinero lleva encima.. el señor llevaba ni mas ni menos que 175 euros xddd, total pardo va escribiendo los billetes y los suma todos y da ese resultado. Abre la cartera y saca la prediccion firmada y el mismo espectador lo lee: "Yo, Luis Pardo, creo que el espectador lleva encima ni mas ni menos que 175 euros". Prediccion correcta. Creo que su nombre comercial es SERIALITY by DAVE JONES. corregidme si me equivoco, si usa uñil o no es otra historia.

el siguiente efecto que hizo es realmente increible..aun no doy credito como lo hizo y mira que todos los demas me los conocia mas o menos pero este me dejo sin palabras. Saco 1 globo donde dentro habia 1 prediccion, lo tiro al publico y dijo que esa noche tuvo un sueño, que en dicho sueño viajaba a un lugar(el espectador dice 1 lugar y pardo lo escribe), el globo se lo pasa a otro espectador y le dice que viajo con 1 transporte publico(el espectador nombra un transporte y pardo lo escribe) asi 3 veces mas con 3 espectadores...le devuelven el globo, viene 1 espectador la hace sentar y explota el globo...sale la prediccion y coincide exactamente...muy bueno.

Luego hizo uno de adivinar una peliculo(al estilo center tear pero sin serlo xd) muy visual.

el siguiente cogio a 1 espectadora y le hizo como una hipnosis y le realizo el juego de las pizarras espiritistas pero con la variante de que ambos dibujavan(la espectadora tenia las manos debajo 1 mantel) y pardo realizaba los dibujos tambien, al final coinciden. L espectadora quedo flipando ajaja

el siguiente a realizar fue el de la prediccion de una hora, creo haberselo visto a richard osterlinds, el espectador ponia en una targeta una hora, mas tarde subia 1 espectadora con reloj y lo puso boca abajo y le dijo que diese vueltas con el minutero hasta pararse donde ella queria asi saldroa una hora cualquiera. total que ambas horas coinciden.

Luego realizo un doblamiento de metal con bolsa. Es si no recuerdo mal uno de los principios de Guy Bavli (almenos la resentacion) los doblamientos eran diferentes. enseño las cucharas a los epsctadores eran 3, y las puso dentro de una bolsa opaca que aguantava un espectador. Le pregunto a un espectador como queria que doblase el tenedor...le dijo una pua. Al segundo le pregunto y le dijo otra pua..Luis le dijo que pensase otro tipo de doblamiento y salto uno del publico que lo doblase en espiral, Luis hizo un par de bromas que es imposible y tal y lo dejo en el aire..al ultimo espectador le pregunto y le dijo por la mitad. Entonces le pregunto a la espectadora indecisa y a la misma se le fue la olla y le dijo en forma de 4 xd Luis se quedo flipando y se las apaño para doblarla en forma de espiaral(que es lo que queria hacer) al final salio bien jjejej.


despues de esto nos introdujo de que podiamos controlar el cuerpo humano tambien...que mejor manera de controlarlo que haciendo el efecto del hilo en la barriga jaja muy bueno.

El siguiente entro un poco mas en lo mistico, realizo muñeco vudu. saco a una espectadora y le explico un poco como funcionava eso del vodoo, entonces saco unas targetitas con partes del cuerpo humano, la espectadora eligio una , Luis se vendo los ojos para no ver, y la chica clavo la aguja...entonces Luis empezo a toser y escupir sangre y le dijo "saca la aguja de la garganta"(efectivamente era la garganta)...Luego lo quiso complicar mas y realizo el mismo efecto pero con un soporte que habia dibujado un muñeco, cogio las cartas y saco una al azar..entonces la chica lo clavo al muñeco y del dibujo empezo a salir sangre del corazon jaja muy bueno(efectivamnte loa divino).

ya casi acababa el espectaculo y saco a la chica que estaba con el candado, entonces empezo a sacar gente del publico, escribian su nombre en un bloc y un numeor de 3 cifras. finalmente se sumaba todo y era la combinacion esacta.

Para terminar jaja hizo la ruletta rusa con cuchillos con un amigo mio. tenia 5 bolsas las cuales en una habia un cuchillo, las hizo girar y nadie sabia donde estaba el cuchillo. Saco 5 targetas numeradas.El espectador puso las targetas donde quiso (una en cada bolsa) luego saco 5 targetas mas y las esparcio en la mesa boca abajo y se iban descartando hasta quedar solo 1 targeta. El espectador tenia 2 targetas y el mago 2 mas. se iban aplastando hasta quedar 1 y efectivamente esa ultima la que nadie cogio era la del cuchillo.

En definitiva, fue una hora muy agradable sin tension alguna, relajacion, Luis estuvo muy bien no perdio los nervios en ningun momento(excepto en lo de doblar pero al final le salio cuadrado) Se nota que es un profesional...Diria que en todas las predicciones no uso ningun artefacto tipo uñil (para los que le den miedo los uñiles ir a ver a Pardo). realmente grande.

saludos

PD: 2 de trebol hizo la Ruletta rusa xddd
PDD: nick63 te vi pero no te salude, no porque no quisiese esque fui con 5 amigos y teniamos que volver a vilanova esa misma noche(tren),siento no haberte conocido, otra vez sera.
PDDD: Dante al final entraste :Confused:

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> PD: 2 de trebol hizo la Ruletta rusa xddd


Siempre sacan al chico de mi lado, yo estoy gafado.
Tamariz sacó al chico que habia delante mio.
Migue sacó a 2T, Pardo sacó a 2T ... ¿y yo que?  :-( 

Me encantó Pardo, era la primera actuación 100% de mentalismo que veia y ha sido genial. Me esperaba algo mucho más tenso y dramático, pero fue estupendo. El juego del reloj me dejó  :shock: , y el de la ruleta ... buf, tenia demasiado reciente ese video que sal un mago fallando, jajaja!

También me reencontré con muchos amigos por allí, a parte de Alejandro (nick63nick) y tú pujoman, también estaban conocidos de la SEI de Barna. ¿Qué % de profanos hay en un show de magia   :Wink:  ?

Pardo, muchas felicidades por el show, lo pasé genial. Aprevecho para decir que lo recomiendo a todos los que tengan la oportunidad de ir que n o se lo pierdan, y muchas gracias por firmarme la carta!

----------


## nick63nick

Bueno pues yo también soy de los que estuvieron el pasado Jueves 12 a ver a Pardo.

También al igual que 3D, era el primer espectáculo puro y duro de mentalismo al que asistía.

Me gustó mucho la conducción del show por parte de Pardo y como te iba metiendo en un ambiente místico entre lo real y lo irreal, entre lo crédulo e incrédulo, ni que decir tiene que para mi el sitio era ideal, la sala café-teatro del Teatreneu se presta y mucho para este tipo de shows.

En cuanto al espectáculo en sí, PUJOMAN ha hecho una sintésis muy buena de todos los efectos presentados y no creo conveniente extender más sobre lo mismo, pero sin embargo si que quiero resaltar que para mi uno de los mejores efectos fué el de la predicción dentro del globo, el del "metal líquido" (doblar tenerdores, cucharas, etc) también estuvo muy bien presentado y me gustó, el final del show con el tema de la "ruleta rusa con el cuchillo", estuvo prsentado con la justa tensión y emoción, aunque para mí el mejor de todos fue el del globo.

El resto de efectos estuvieron bien enlazados y presentados, quizás no me gustó mucho como presentó las "pizarras espiritistas", pero en general muy bien.

Me gustó también bastante la manera de forzar las targetas, se veía muy limpio y con una sensación brutal de total libertad.

En resumen, vale la pena ir a verlo y pasar poco más de una hora disfrutando de buenos efectos mágicos enfocados desde el punto de vista del mentalismo.

Lo único que me quedé con las ganas de saludaros algunos de vosotros...jooooooeeeeee!!!!!!!

Al único que pude saludar y hablar solo un poquito....fue con 3D, que al acabar el espectáculo, me preguntó directamente, lástima no pudieramos charlar algo más, pero supongo que en otra ocasión será.

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Pardo

Buenoooo... Me alegro de que os gustara! Ya que a los magos, es a los mas dificiles de tener entretenidos en un espectaculo de mentalismo sin que caigan en el aburrimiento...

Por cierto... estas seguro de que no use un uñil en ningun momento...? De que no hice un centro roto..? 

Y la presentación del juego del duplicado de dibujo, aunque se usen unas pizarras, no son "espiritistas", sol se les puede llamar espiritistas si haces un juego relacionado con el tema, pero aqui se usarón para otro efecto...

Y en fin, lo dicho, me alegra mucho de que os haya gustado, aunque dia a dia, seguire trabajando para que sea un poco mejor cada dia...

Salud!

----------


## pujoman

En serio que usaste uñil?? madre santa, entonces eres mas idolo aun xdd. Lo de centro roto aun no lo se claramente, cuando hiciste lo de ET estava dudando en centro roto y vistazo. Lo digo porque solo lo doblaste por la mitad una vez, se lo vi hacer a  jose carlos en shalakabula algo parecido y claro aun no se si era una cosa u otra, que la verdad da = hicieras lo que hicieras estuvo de P***madre jaja.
lo de las pizarras me comento un amigo mio que no es mago y te lo transmito a  a ti por si te sirve de consejo. Cuando le dijiste a la chica de dibujar una linea corba u ondulada y tu dibujaste el circulo, mi colega me dijo que la chica dibujo una linea ondulada tipo carta ESP. No sabia el efecto como funcionaba ni nada pero me dijo que si el dibujo hubiera sido 100% abstracto (sin sentido alguno) hubiera tenido un climax mejor. A mi me gusto, conocia el efecto de pizarras espiritistas el clasico, este esta enfocado de otra manera y tambien me encanto.

Lo del globo sigo dando vueltas jajaj, por cierto, el ultimo que sacaste es residente del foro(el de la ruleta rusa) por cierto muy bueno tambien como presentacion. yo suelo hacer la ruleta con unos potecillos en los cuales uno hay salfuman y me los tengo que ir bebiendo a tragos y solo queda ese. 

en fin felicidades de nuevo Luis. 

PD: la proxima vez me gustaria ver doblada una cuchara en forma de 4 xd

----------


## Pardo

Hay muchas tecnicas de CR, y ademas, un CR, no deja de ser un vistazo...

Referente a las pizarras, al ver el dibujo original, te digo que hizo casi una radonda... irregular, pero bastante circular.... Tambien habia alguna lines mas ondulada, pero no creo que sea un problema...

----------


## nick63nick

Con el juego de las pizarras, yo quizás también veria como más sorprendente y espectacular el "coincidir" con un dibujo abstracto en líneas rectas, onduladas, etc.

No obstante, reconozco que la presentación y puesta en escena del juego me gustó y sólo había que ver la cara de la chica, como diciendo "¿Eso lo he hecho yo?", realmente daba la sensación que ella había entrado en "trance" y mirándolo así, el efecto conseguido está perfecto, pues esa es la ilusión que se pretende crear.

Saludos y a seguir así amigo PARDO.

----------


## Pardo

Efectivament, la sorpresa de ella es dudar de si ha entrado en trance o no... porque puede creer que no, y al ver lo que ha dibujado entrarle la duda... 

Salud!

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Pero si el efecto es que coincide debido a que ha entrado en trance, ¿No seria más fuerte si el dibujo fuera abstracto con líneas erráticas?

Muy probablemente los dibujos que hacen los espectadores son abstractos.

Si lo llevamos al extremo, un dibujo con muchos más detalles, dará a pensar al espectador ... "Ah, pues debió darle una pizarra ya pintada", o "Ah, la tiza que le dio no pinta" o vete a saber que más razones.

Es solo una idea.

----------


## Pardo

No si yo intento transmitirle mis pensamientos de un dibujo.... Seri logico que fuera abstracto si fuera al reves, si yo intentara captar sus lineas, pero si yo soy el que transmite, ¿porque razon iba a hacer un dibujo abstracto... porque es mas facil para alguien que no sabe lo que esta dibujando...?

Recordad bien el efecto, ella me capta a mi... no yo a ella... Tampoco voy a pasarme y hacer un picaso, pero siun dibujo sencillo...

O quiza no...


Salud!

----------


## nick63nick

> No si yo intento transmitirle mis pensamientos de un dibujo.... Seri logico que fuera abstracto si fuera al reves, si yo intentara captar sus lineas, pero si yo soy el que transmite, ¿porque razon iba a hacer un dibujo abstracto... porque es mas facil para alguien que no sabe lo que esta dibujando...?
> 
> *Recordad bien el efecto, ella me capta a mi... no yo a ella*... Tampoco voy a pasarme y hacer un picaso, pero siun dibujo sencillo...
> 
> O quiza no...
> 
> 
> Salud!


Ahora leyendo ....me he dado cuenta de este detalle importante que se nos estaba escapando, ciertamente recuerdo que el efecto se basaba en que ella "recibia" tus pensamientos y por tanto la lógica es que ella transcriba al tiempo el mismo dibujo que tu estas haciendo, por tanto así el efecto final es totalmente correcto y no debe ser un dibujo abstracto.

Gracias PARDO, por puntualizarnos este detalle que creo que estábamos obviando.


.....Y por cierto.....que me quedé con las ganas de saludarte en persona......joeeeee!!!!!!

Saludos

----------


## MM

¿Podriais indicarme donde actua Pardo, hasta que dia, horarios, etc?

Muchas gracias.

----------


## zarkov

Es lo que tiene la sección de Anuncios, que se anuncian las cosas.

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=7617

----------


## Pardo

Efectivamnet, es como si fuera una escritura automática, las letras se entienden, sino, no seri escritura... Pues es axctamente lo mismo, debe de ser un dibujo que se entienda....

----------


## dante

Al final me he animado otra vez y ya he podido ver tu actuación. Me ha gustado mucho y he disfrutado con tus presentaciones, que expones en un leguaje sencillo que entra bien y enlazas mejor aun con los siguientes juegos. El primer juego, en el que tienes una prediccion firmada me puso en tensión porque el espectador se habia liado contando el dinero. Fui con un profano, y te puedo asegurar que también le gustó a el. El del globo me gustó mucho, aunque tengo que decirte que tengas cuidado con el. ;-) repetiré un día de estos. Lo único que voy a criticar es que hacía un poco de frio en la sala, almenos para mi :D

----------


## Pardo

Gracias a la buena acogida que ha tenido el espectáculo, os comunico que se podra seguir disfrutando de el en la misma sala (Teatreneu. c/ Terol 26 BCN) durante el mes de Noviembre, pero será los Miercoles a las 22h, y tambien un pase especial el Sabado dia 4 a las 20.30 horas. 

Gracias a los que ya habeis venido, y gracias tambien a los que vais a venir... 

Salud!

----------


## ignoto

¿Tienes prevista gira?
¿Vas a pasar por Valencia?

----------


## Pardo

No te puedo decir aún si pasare por Valencia o demas ciudades... De momento seguire en Bcn y seguramente Madrid, el resto del pais, pues la verdad, me encantaria tambien poder hacerlo...

Salud!

----------


## Manelman

Pardo,

escuché la crítica que Xavi Bosc hizo de tu espectáculo en "El Món a RAC 1" y todavía tengo más ganas de ir... Le dejaste flipado con lo del periódico... 

No ha podido ser en octubre debido al curro, pero ahora, en noviembre, prometo no faltar al menos un miércoles. 

Nos vemos
Salu2!

----------


## Goreneko

Pues gracias por alargarlo porque aún no he podido ir... la desgracia humana de mi jefa no me cambia las tardes por mañanas ¬¬

----------


## Pardo

Bueno, ahora ademas de ser mas tarde, tienes 2 dias que son festivos... el miarcoles 1 y el sabado 4... aunque nop se si seran fastivos para todos... para mi no... jejeje

----------


## Manelman

¡¡¡Ya tengo las entradas!!!! Voy mañana miércoles 8. Estoy impaciente. Me sacará..., no me sacará.... A ver si tengo suerte.

Nos vemos allí

Salu2!

----------


## Manelman

Luís, debo felicitarte ante tu actuación de ayer noche. Fue sencillamente espectacular, desde las presentaciones, hasta la ejecución de los juegos creando el ambiente adecuado en cada uno de ellos. Sinceramente: Enhorabuena.

Por cierto, creo que yo también estoy gafado como han comentado por el foro. Sacaste a mi novia, que estaba sentada a mi derecha (la que te tiró del hilo...) y al tio de mi izquierda (el de la película)...¡pero a mí no! Me hubiese hecho gracia salir y poder saludarte, pero otra vez será. 

Por cierto, en el último juego me llegué a plantear realmente si yo hubiese sido capaz de aplastar las bolsas...Sinceramente creo que no me hubiese atrevido...supongo que no me he visto en la situación. 

En resumen, excelente todo.

Salu2!

----------


## Pardo

Muchas gracias Manelman, me alegro de que te haya gustado aunque hubo un par de errores... 

Sinceramente estoy contento por el apoyo y la buena acogida de todo el publico, ya que gracias a la buena aceptación del espectaculo, seguremos en Diciembre, tambien los Miercoles, pero un poquito mas pronto, a las 20.30. Tambien estamos barajando la posibilidad de aumentar y hacer tambien los Sabadoa de Diciembre a las 22h, pero lo de los sabados aun no es seguro.

Muchas gracias a todos los que habeis venido, a todos los que vendreis, y a todos a los que os gustaria venir y no podeis.

Salud!

----------


## PEDRP POP

Pero vamos a ver... ¿estais hablando de la función del miercoles 8 de noviembre del 2006? pero por favor... UN PAR DE ERRORES!!! :Confused: 
es que empiezo a alucinar! uno puede hacer trucos arriesgados, pero hasta ese punto , que se arriegue el profesional !!!, no el público. Pueden cometerse errores, supongo que el ilusionista tendrá un buen seguro (más vale), pero el cinismo de UN PAR DE ERRORES!!!!, vamos a ver que el chico era electricista y se desgració la mano!
si me estoy equivocando decidmelo porque estoy tremendamente indignado...

----------


## Pardo

PEDRP POP, si. te equivocas un poco. Estoy de acuerdo y soy el primero en reconocerlo, este juego, no tendria porque fallar y fallo, vale, pero como dige al terminar el espectaculo, quedo todo en un susto mas que otra cosa, pues en absoluto como tu dices, el chico se desgració la mano... Afortunadamente, fue un corte limpio y sin ningun tipo de gravedad, lo cual insisto, no me excuso con ello, se que podia haver sido mas grabe y por supuesto voy a cambir el juego para no volver a cometer un error como este. 

Fue un accidente que no se volvera a repetir, pero tampoco exageres las cosas cundo no sabes realmente lo que ha sucedido y la grabedad del asunto.

Salud!

----------


## pujoman

Ola a todos...si no es mucho rozar la llaga...que sucedio el miercoles 8 de noviembre?? imagino algo, supongo que fue la ruleta rusa...Que paso??(no es para chinchar, pero gente como yo tambien la realiza y va bien conocer los errores para evitar de nuevos)

saludos

----------


## Pardo

Pujoman, lo tienes arriba escrito, fallo el juego de la ruleta, y se hozo un corte el espectador, pero como he dicho ya, nada grave.

----------


## ignoto

> Pero vamos a ver... ¿estais hablando de la función del miercoles 8 de noviembre del 2006? pero por favor... UN PAR DE ERRORES!!!
> es que empiezo a alucinar! uno puede hacer trucos arriesgados, pero hasta ese punto , que se arriegue el profesional !!!, no el público. Pueden cometerse errores, supongo que el ilusionista tendrá un buen seguro (más vale), pero el cinismo de UN PAR DE ERRORES!!!!, vamos a ver que el chico era electricista y se desgració la mano!
> si me estoy equivocando decidmelo porque estoy tremendamente indignado...


Es tu primer mensaje.
En el dia en que te has dado de alta.
Te diriges a un mago profesional consagrado y a ti ni te conocemos ni sabemos siquiera si eres mago.
Puede que haya tenido un fallo, sea grave o no, pero estas no son formas de empezar en el foro.
Debo pedirte que te disculpes con el resto de los miembros del foro.

Como mínimo, deberías haberte presentado antes de atacar a nadie con razón o sin ella.

Si tu conducta no cambia, solicitaré al administrador que seas amonestado.

----------


## PEDRP POP

Me alegro de que no fuera para tanto (me pregunto si el voluntario también piensa lo mismo), también me alegro de la contestación rauda del artista. 
Pero es que intuyo que si aquí no digo nada, todo el mundo tan bien y tan bonito, sólo un par de errores. Señores un poco de seriedad y autocrítica!!! lo de ayer salió fatal sí FATAL. y no quita que el mago sea buenísimo (de hecho parece que es el mejor de España) menos corporativismo y peloteo y mas autocrítica. 
Por cierto como mero espectador apasionado del ilusionismo (aunque no se si interesará a nadie) el hieratismo y cierto acartonamiento en el manejo de las pizarras y la venda hacían sospechar algo en los trucos del dibujo y vudú.
para acabar, sinceramente,...me gustó mucho el espectáculo, lastima el herido

----------


## Pardo

> (me pregunto si el voluntario también piensa lo mismo)


Si, el voluntario piensa lo mismo, es el primero que dice que los accidente ocurren, esta claro que fue un grave fallo, pero todos cometemos errores, y de los errores aprendemos, afortunadamente, este error me sirvio para aprender mucho antes de que pudiera haber sino algo grave, la persona accidentada, no tiene mas que un corte limpio sin ningun tipo de gravedad. 

Esta claro que todos cometemos errores, y porsupuessto que cuando cometes uno de esta embergadura, te siente muy culpable, pero lo dicho, he recibido el apoyo de todo el mundo, y del accidentado mas que de nadie, pues fue un accidente y los accidentes pasan... 

Por el momento, cambiare el juego del espectaculo para asegurarme de que no ocurra nada mas. 

Y lo dicho, como siempre, cuando algun fallo se produce en el mundo de la magia, son los mismos magos los que suelen exagerar las cosas, ya te he comentado que afortunadamente, todo quedo en un susto, nada mas. 

Salud!

----------


## J0RDI

Hola a todos




> Si, el voluntario piensa lo mismo, es el primero que dice que los accidente ocurren, esta claro que fue un grave fallo, pero todos cometemos errores, y de los errores aprendemos, afortunadamente, este error me sirvio para aprender mucho antes de que pudiera haber sino algo grave, la persona accidentada, no tiene mas que un corte limpio sin ningun tipo de gravedad. 
> 
> Esta claro que todos cometemos errores, y porsupuessto que cuando cometes uno de esta embergadura, te siente muy culpable, pero lo dicho, he recibido el apoyo de todo el mundo, y del accidentado mas que de nadie, pues fue un accidente y los accidentes pasan... 
> 
> Por el momento, cambiare el juego del espectaculo para asegurarme de que no ocurra nada mas. 
> 
> Y lo dicho, como siempre, cuando algun fallo se produce en el mundo de la magia, son los mismos magos los que suelen exagerar las cosas, ya te he comentado que afortunadamente, todo quedo en un susto, nada mas. 
> 
> Salud!


El pasado miercoles asistí al Teatreneu y la verdad es que todos nos quedamos de piedra tras el ultimo "número". Me alegro que Jordi este bien. De hecho he llegado hasta este foro buscando algun sitio donde encontrar mas información sobre su estado de salud, pese a haber oido ayer jueves el saludo y el "mea culpa" en RAC1, lo que te honra como profesional.

Solo a modo de sugerencia, te diria que intentes que el tecnico de sonido, controle un poco mas los niveles, ya que la musica de fondo a veces no es tan "de fondo", y tu voz queda claramente floja durante todo el espectaculo. Eso unido a que a partir de la cuarta fila y por los laterales, la vision no es del todo optima, hace que muchos de los espectadores salgan con la sensación de no haberse enterado de nada. Por suerte, llegué con suficiente antelación como para poder estar en primera fila (yo soy el tipo gordo con gafas que te pidió que torcieras el tenedor "en redondo" jejeje).

En definitiva, animo y suerte en las proximas funciones.

----------


## Pardo

Gracias Jordi, y ya esta hablado con el tecnico, este dia en concreto, hubo varios problemas de sonido, desaparecio, volvio a sonar con deasiado volumen... etc.

En definitiva, es una de esas actuaciones que de vez en cuando surgen, las cuales solo sirven para aprender mas y olvidarlas.

Salud!

----------


## Manelman

Hola a todos!

sólo quería hacer una puntualización sobre mis comentarios de felicitación tras la actuación del pasado miércoles. 

Seguramente, a más de uno le ha parecido "extraño" que el primer post despues de "lo ocurrido" en la actuación fuera uno de felicitación y enhorabuena hacia Luís y dijera que todo fue excelente... 

Pués sí. Sigo pensando que todo fue excelente. Y el comentario tenía una doble lectura. No creí necesario que el incidente fuese lo más destacado de la actuación después del curro que lleva preparar una función de mentalismo. Sería injusto que sólo recalcáramos eso...y aun menos comentarlo en el foro, ya que pensé que sería un poco...morboso.

Cuando dije que todo fue genial lo dije porque consideré que todos los juegos presentados me gustaron, independientemente de conocer o no gimmicks, efectos, etc... A parte de todo eso, mi felicitación iba dirigida al comportamiento y al saber estar de Luís Pardo, ya que supo reconocer el error enseguida sobre el escenario. Reconoció que se había equivocado y que ese no era el final esperado. Tuvo el valor de reconocerlo no sólo ante los asistentes a la función sino también en un medio de comunicación de elevada audiencia. Todo eso sin olvidar que la atención hacia el herido fue también excelente. 

Los errores suceden. Algunos pueden evitarse y otros no tanto, pero lo importante es saber reconocerlo y sobre todo, evitar que no vuelva a suceder. 

De la misma manera que elogio a Luís, también seré el primero en criticarlo, y entonces será con motivos, si algo así le vuelve a suceder. 

Pero por el momento, tanto su función como su comportamiento me parecen envidiables.

Salu2!




 todo eso sigo

----------


## dante

Creo que ya podemos matar este tema no? cometió un error y ya lo ha encajado muy bien. Eso le honra. Como han dicho me parece un error juzgar solo la última parte de una actuación del  mago. No se como de fuerte pegó el manotazo el espectador, pero con los manotazos que pega Luis, seguro que se hubiera dejado un buen pinchito si lo hubiera aplastado Pardo. Si hay alguien que pueda criticar a Pardo es ese espectador, y si no lo hace es por el comportamiento hacia el por parte de Pardo. Creo que podríamos matar ya este tema.
Pdrp pop, está bién que te preocupes por dar tu opinión y preguntar que ha pasado, pero como dijo ignoto, tus maneras no son correctas. Bueno espero que se deje ya este fallo que no tiene más.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Si dante me deja ... yo quiero añadir una cosita más ...

¡Ánimo Pardo, que no pasa nada! Espero que corrijas pronto ese error y puedas reincorporar ese juego tan pronto como sea posible a tu espectáculo. No le cojas miedo!

Afortunada-mente, la sangre no llegó al rio.

Un fuerte abrazo desde aquí.

¡Salud!

----------


## Pardo

Gracias por vuestro apoyo, de verdad.

Que los grandes fallos nos sirvan para dar grandes pasos y aprender de los errores.

Como siempre digo, gracias a nuestros enemigos, ya que ellos nos dan mas fuerzas para seguir adelante!

Y los fallos, son nuestros principales enemigos...

Salud!

----------


## javimental

Una puntualización:
Los Juegos NUNCA fallan, fallan los que lo realizan.

Un comentario:
Este tipo de juegos (opinión personal), siempre me arriesgaría yo, nunca pondría en peligro la integridad física del público, porque el que juega con fuego, al final siempre se quema.

Un reflexión:
Todos cometemos errores, pero ¿que hubiera pasado si esto le ocurriese a Carlos Santillana o a José Carlos, o a ....?, estoy convencido que los post hubiesen ido en otra dirección.......

----------


## ignoto

> Un reflexión:
> Todos cometemos errores, pero ¿que hubiera pasado si esto le ocurriese a Carlos Santillana o a José Carlos, o a ....?, estoy convencido que los post hubiesen ido en otra dirección.......


Probablemente.
Somos humanos y tenemos nuestras preferencias artísticas.
De todas maneras sé de un compañero del CIVAC a quien le falló siendo él el que recibió el pinchazo. En su caso las risas fueron mas crueles de lo que hubieran sido de estar dirigidas a un desconocido.

----------


## javimental

Probablemente.
Somos humanos y tenemos nuestras preferencias artísticas.
De todas maneras sé de un compañero del CIVAC a quien le falló siendo él el que recibió el pinchazo. En su caso las risas fueron mas crueles de lo que hubieran sido de estar dirigidas a un desconocido.[/quote]


Las equivocaciones son eso, equivocaciones, y el grado de las mismas depende de los resultados de ellas, nunca de si me cae bien o mal quien las comete. Por lo menos debería ser así, si queremos ser justos.
En cuanto a lo del CIVAC:
Los que se rieron de tu compañero.....ellos solos se califican, seguramente no lo hubiesen hecho si el accidentado fuese amigo de ellos.

----------


## Pardo

Bueno, la verdad es que el espectaculo, a pesar de los cambios realizados en el, sigue funcionendo estupendamente y tiene una buenisima aceptación del publico, pues estamos llenando practicamente todos los dias, con lo cual, se amplian fechas

Casual-Mente... Luis Pardo, seguira en Teatreneu durante el med de Diciembre al igual que ahora todos los Miercoles a las 22h, y un pase especial el Viernes dia 8 a las 20.30h.

Salud!

----------


## nick63nick

Amigo PARDO.....

Mi mas sincera enhorabuena por tu éxito y por la aceptación de tu espectáculo por parte del público, como sabes yo también he tenido el priviliegio de ir a verte y no dudaba que "casual-mente" tendría buenas críticas.

Un abrazo.

----------


## Pardo

En Diciembre, a parte de los Miercoles, estare en el teatro tambien El Martes 5 a las 22h, el Viernes 8 a las 20.30h, el Sabado 16 a las 22h, y el Sabado 23 a las 23.30 horas... Tambien claro esta, todos los Miercoles a las 22h.

Salud!

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Luís, una pregunta ...

Ahora que ya no haces la ruleta rusa, ¿Qué juego la ha reemplazado?

Gracias!

¡Salud!

----------


## Pardo

Si que hago la ruleta, lo que no la hago con un cuchillo y 5 bolsas...
La hago con 5 botellitas, 4 llenas de agua, y una llena de acido sulfúrico.

Es parecido al cuchillo, pero con varios cambios... para mi, mas limpio, i tambien mas inquietante, ya que he variado algo la presentación... creo que causa mas tensión que la ruleta del cuchillo.

----------


## letang

Pero, ¿bebes tú o bebe el espectador?
Supongo que tú ¿no?

Nunca me ha gustado meter en peligro al espectador en este tipo de juegos, y menos después del vídeo ese que circula por ahí  :?

----------


## pujoman

hay metodos y metodos de la ruleta rusa version bebida, imagino que usara la que nadie sale perjudicado.

saludos

----------


## Pardo

Bebemos ambos, como dice Pujoman, hay metodos en los que no hay riesgo por mucho que lo parezca...

----------


## pujoman

pardo 1 pregunta, utilizas el metodo en que el ultimo bote de liquido introduces una barra de metal y se deshace confirmando que es la de acido?

saludoss

----------


## letang

> imagino que usara la que nadie sale perjudicado.


Cierto, después de leer tu mensaje recordé que la "hipótesis" que tengo yo sobre como se hace este juego no es peligrosa (digo hipótesis porque no he leído nucna al explicación, es como lo pienso yo).

De todas formas, me refería más bien a que el espectador no "sufra" aunque solo sea el miedo. O sea, no va a correr ningún peligro (como también debería ser con los otros tipos, cristales o cuchillos) pero si él forma parte, puede sufrir al menos el "miedo", y me refería a eso, que no me gusta (es mi opinión personal) que el espectador sufra miedo y/o riesgo (en este caso ya sé que riesgo no).

Un saludo!

----------


## Pardo

> pardo 1 pregunta, utilizas el metodo en que el ultimo bote de liquido introduces una barra de metal y se deshace confirmando que es la de acido?
> 
> saludoss


Si, este mismo metodo donde se demuestra que es acido al fiunal tirando algo de metal en su interior, en mi caso, una chincheta, que es algo con lo que el publico esta mas familarizado que con una barrita de metal...

----------


## izabe5

Hola a todos!

La verdad es que tanto mi pareja como yo estamos aún dándole vueltas al tema jajajaja. Estuvimos ayer en Teatreneu viendo el espectáculo Casual- Mente... y ambos salimos al escenario. Fue muy divertido!!! Él colaboró en el juego de las botellitas de agua y una de ácido sulfúrico y yo en el de la hora. Es un gran espectáculo, os lo recomiendo, y sobretodo os recomiendo que lo vivais desde las primeras filas. Nosotros estuvimos en primera fila. Ha sido una gran experiencia.

La verdad es que antes de entrar al teatro una de mis preocupaciones era el salir en algun número, porque no se que pasa que tengo un iman o algo para todo espectáculo jajaja, rara vez es la que no salgo elegida! Que gafe jajajaja  :117: . Pero tengo que confesar que me gustó mucho salir para el truco de la hora, aunque también me hubiese dejado hacer con el budú ehhhh. Pobrecita la chica que sacaste Luis, jajajaj se quedó con una cara de asustadita jajajajaja :D.

Aún me da la risa cuando pienso en la cara que se nos debió quedar tanto al señor del público que salió con el reloj, como a mi, que aluciné de verdad cuando la hora que yo había pensado y escrito en el papel salió en el reloj de una persona que no conocía de nada!! :shock: 

Si tenéis la oportunidad de ir os lo recomiendo, y si Luis os pide colaboración... Disfrutadlo!!!

Saludos!!  :Wink1: 

iZaBé5  :Smile1:

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¡Pues mira que ya he ido ... pero me estan cogiendo ganas de volver!

Yo lo ví desde última fila ... No me perdí nada importante, pero hubiera preferido estar mucho más cerca ... Hay efectos que te los crees por "contagio", o porqué los certifica alguien del público. Pero soy de buena fe ...

A mi me pasa al contrario que tú ... No me sacan ni de coña!

A mi el juego del reloj fue uno de los que más me impresionó, junto con el del globo.

----------


## DrareG

Fantastico, hoy he ido a verlo y he disfrutado como un enano. Remarcar que me he reido mucho con lo del globo, nos pidio una capital a la de 3, y me cayó el globo a mi, y como a la de tres no tenia nada pensado pensé en algo rápido y no se me ocurrió nada mas que decir que Dinamarca,   :Lol:  . Consuelo me dió que despues le preguntaran a un chico como iria a Dinamarca y le respondió monopatin, y a un hombre que le pidió que peso de arroz ( que es lo que dijo que compraria una niña ) compraria dijo 9. Y cuando le pidió la unidad de peso dijo €uros :roll: . 

Muy bien todo y no puedo decir mas que no se haya dicho, ah si! A una mujer lo sonó el telefono a medio Vudú y Luís le dijo que respondiera, que dijera que estaba en un espectaculo de mentalismo y le hizo la... no se si puedo decirlo asi pues, solo digo que era el juego que con una baraja que se imagina el espectador se imagina girar una carta, y en la baraja que tiene el mago se gira esa misma carta, que verguenza  :Oops:  . Eso si, todos se quedaron alucinados.

El que causó mejor impresión entre el publico? Supongo que entre el Vudú, el hilo y el candado; pero el reloj y el globo ya fueron la leche.

Saludos y felicidades Pardo!!

PD: Copenhague, capital de Dinamarca....  :!:

----------


## Pardo

DrareG, gracias, y me alegro de que te lo pasaras bien, pero un par de puntualizaciones... No te pedi que digeras una capital, sino una CIUDAD, con lo cual la respuesta era del todo buena, y tampoco pedi el peso ni la cantidad de peso del arroz, pedi que me digera cuanto se gastaria en arroz, por eso dijo 9 EUROS...

Y una cosita que no entiendo... Vergüenza por hacer la invisible a alguien que interrumpe llamando por telefono? Porqie vergüenza? No entiendo muy bien que quieres decir....

Salud!

----------


## DrareG

La señora tuvo que pasar verguenza   :Lol:  . Si yo cuando estoy en el cine y me llaman me pongo todo rojo imagina que te lo hagan coger   :Oops:  .

Saludos y felicidades de nuevo!

EDITO: Uy... valida no Dinamarca no es ninguna ciudad!!! Es un país!!!  :shock:

----------


## Pardo

Ok, aclarado... jejeje la verdad es que si, un poco de vergüenza si que paso... pero eso le pasapor no apagar el Movil!!!!!

Salud!

----------


## DrareG

Claro que si! Por cierto la que le digiste lo del escozor de la garganta, se quedo con ojos de naranja  :Lol:  .

Saludos!

----------


## Pardo

Bueno, simplemente comunicaros que el espectáculo continua...!

En Enero ampliamos, pues ademas de estar los Miercoles, estaremos tambien los Sabados a la misma hora, a las 22h. El Sabado dia 6, no hay función, pero se hara el Viernes dia 5...

Salud!

----------


## guill

Yo seguramente vendré el 23!

Una preguntita... las localidades son numeradas o el primero que llega escoge?

Nos vemos (o mejor dicho, te veo) el 23  :Wink1:

----------


## Némesis

Yo ayer vi el espectáculo y realmente me quedé  :shock: , sobretodo porque de mentalismo yo no rasco bola.
Debo decir que Pardo tuvo la amabilidad de quedarse a charlar un rato con Dante y conmigo después del show, pese a que no se encontraba muy bien esa noche. Según nos dijo él mismo, no había sido de sus mejores noches... Pero yo me quedé impresionado de todas formas. Un espectáculo de mentalismo con efectos bien conseguidos, una atmósfera muy trabajada, una charla muy bien ensayada... Un gran mentalista y una gran persona.

----------


## DrareG

> Yo seguramente vendré el 23!
> 
> Una preguntita... las localidades son numeradas o el primero que llega escoge?
> 
> Nos vemos (o mejor dicho, te veo) el 23


Las localidades son a "maricón el ultimo"   :Lol:  .

Saludoss!

----------


## guill

Gracies DrareG  :Wink1:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Las localidades son a "maricón el ultimo"   .


Entoces... ¿Pardo es maricón? Lo digo porque siempre llega cuando todos se han sentado...   :Lol:

----------


## Pardo

jejejeje.... que simpatico.... Un detalle, yo siempre soy el primero en llegar! Lo que pasa es que me escondo para ver quien es el ultimo y poder llamarle maricon desde el escenario.... 

Salud!

----------


## eidanyoson

> Lo que pasa es que me escondo para ver quien es el ultimo y poder yamarle maricon desde el escenario....


¡ Irlandés, que no estás atento! Será posible, ¡Vaya un moderadorcillo!  :D

 (de las otras faltas paso, pero es que esa es gordísima, más que yo y todo)

----------


## Pardo

es pa darle que hablar a O´Malley...

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Pardo, te estás 'Ignotando' (contagiando de Ignotitis....   :Lol:  ) 

Tú avisa cuándo vas a actuar en Madrid, que ya iré yo a ver si eres tan bueno como dicen... (Eso sí, procuraré llegar antes que tú, para que no se diga...)

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## eldavy

Hazle caso a O'Malley en una cosa: avisa por aquí si vienes a Madrid, que somos unos cuantos los que competiríamos por no llegar el último   :Lol:

----------


## eidanyoson

Eso, eso...

----------


## Pardo

Estoy en ello compañeros... como mínimo un dia si que estaré en Madrid... no se cuando, pero espero que pronto, lo estoy negociando...

Salud!

----------


## jossan

¿TIenes pensamiento de actuar por aqui? Te vi en la primera y me dejastes alucinado. Por favor quitale el puesto a Blake que la magia lo necesita.
Y si me puedes dedicar en el escenario la rutina de las llaves de colores te ganas una cena de  vardere :P

----------


## jesus lopez

estuve hablando con luis y me dijo que iba a actuar en malaga pero seria en unos meses un saludito

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Y ole por Luis. Me pasé ayer (viernes 16) a ver su espectaculo y me pareció de lo mejorcito que he visto en mentalismo.

Tiene un argumento donde el jugador y el publico no se pierden en ningun momento. Muy elaborado. Muy correcto  :117:  Quizás algún juego un pelín sádico para mi gusto, pero bueno, es lo que le da vida al espectaculo. Mantiene al espectador en tensión hasta el último momento (Sobretodo en el último momento  :117: )

Ya sabeis, si estais por barcelona, no os lo perdais.

Un saludo.

----------


## Aranth

En enero continuaras con tu espectaculo?

----------


## Pardo

Si, ya lo escribi, estare en Enero Todos los Miercoles y Sabados a las 22h, tambien el Viernes 5 a la misma hora.

Salud!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Estoy en ello compañeros... como mínimo un dia si que estaré en Madrid... no se cuando, pero espero que pronto, lo estoy negociando...
> 
> Salud!


Oye... ¿Si se tienen más de 2000 mensajes en el foro haces descuento?

 :P

----------


## Pardo

No, pero si tienes mas de 2000 mensajes, te dejo el revolver para que te la juegues tu con la ruleta rusa... el nuevo final del espectáculo...

Salud!

----------


## ignoto

Yo, yo, yo me atrevo.
¿Me dejas?
 :Wink:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Vaya par!!!!!

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Pardo

Dicen que quien no arriesga no consigue... y que le vamos a hacer, a mi me gusta el riesgo...

Ignoto, yo no tengo que darte permiso para que te pongas un revolver en la sien... cada uno es libre de hacer lo que quiera...

Salud!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

No Pardo no.... si lo que dice Ignito es que él pondría encantado el revolver EN MI SIEN!!!!!!!!!!!!

 :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 

Creo que mejor pago mi entrada enterita...   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Pardo

Ups... alli ya, yo no me meto.... si tu le dejas... aunque yo de él no me fiaria un pelo... (bueno, tampoco es que me queden muchos)

Salud!

----------


## guill

Bueno!

Al fin he ido a ver el espectáculo. Y genial! Me lo he pasado muy bien.

Ah Pardo, no he sido gafe porque el juego en el que me has invitado te ha salido bien, vamos, que la "fuerza te ha acompañado".

Mis dos amigos también han salido muy contentos, uno sin pulso... pero sobrevivirá jajajaja.

En fin, que nos ha gustado mucho a todos.

Un saludo,

P.D.: no nos hemos quedado a saludarte porque pensabamos que era a las 22.00 (menudo sorpresón cuando nos hemos enterado de que no) y saliendo de allí teníamos que ir a Vic... Otro dia te saludo  :Wink1:

----------


## joanmonse

Hola a todos!

Anoche (miercoles 3-1-07) fuí con unos amigos de Barcelona y pude comprobar como Luís fascina y entretiene a sus espectadores durante, practicamente, hora y media. Mis dos acompañantes nunca habían visto en vivo un show de mentalismo y se lo pasaron muy bien, tanto como quien escribe, que se divirtió en grande con los efectos que realizó Pardo.

La verdad es que a quienes todavía no lo hayais visto, me permito recomendaros que hagais un esfuerzo y vayais a Barcelona (Teatreneu, C/Terol, 26); porque parece ser que el espectaculo prorroga. De hecho, ya está en su cuarto mes de representaciones.

Enhorabuena, Luís, y que siga el éxito!
Saludos.
Joan Monse

----------

